# Suit guid notes?



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be doing my first firsuit outing pretty soon and my guide is going to be a close friend of mine. She's a no-fur, and kinda noobish to the fandom and fursuiting.

Is there anything she should know to keep bolth me and her safe whils suiting?


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

Aikedo. :lol: Just Joking. Others can probably give better advice than me.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, a good spotter should point out any sort of changes in elevation. In my suit I have trouble seeing what's directly ahead of me. Stairs, holes, and things like that should be brought to the suiter's attention. Better yet, the spotter should hold the suiter's hand and help him or her around said obstruction.

More important is translating. Some fursuiters do not like to talk in suit, so when ordering food or trying to get a message across the spotter should do his or her best to relay what the suiter wants.

Defending against rabid children is a must, too. If the suiter's overwhelmed, the spotter might have to tell the kids to line up or back off or something.

That's all I can think of, really.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Communication
water

Your spotter keeping an eye out of things and people.

Water

Knowing your limits outdoors and formulating a gesture that says "I need to take the head off for a moment"

Water

And wear Anti-persprant when wearing a suit.

Be wary of surroundings, even with a spotter.

Do not hold children when asked to for a picture. Wave your hands in a "no" gresture when a parent offers.

Be wary when suiting at Fair and festival events

Be aware of the laws (Such as face concealment laws)


----------



## Uro (Sep 8, 2009)

Grammar.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Well, a good spotter should point out any sort of changes in elevation. In my suit I have trouble seeing what's directly ahead of me. Stairs, holes, and things like that should be brought to the suiter's attention. Better yet, the spotter should hold the suiter's hand and help him or her around said obstruction.
> 
> More important is translating. Some fursuiters do not like to talk in suit, so when ordering food or trying to get a message across the spotter should do his or her best to relay what the suiter wants.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome. Thanks for the pointers! We'll have to work on the translating, too... 'Cause I don't wanna talk in suit unless I /really/ have to.

Children? I didn't even think of that one!!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Uro said:


> Grammar.


 Oh, haha. I may be the worst speller of all time, thank you very much.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Communication
> water
> 
> Your spotter keeping an eye out of things and people.
> ...


 Thanks for the tips! I take it hand gestures and body language are /very/ important when suiting?

Now, I am very scared of children.

>.<


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Trigger said:


> Thanks for the tips! I take it hand gestures and body language are /very/ important when suiting?
> 
> Now, I am very scared of children.
> 
> >.<


Y


----------



## Uro (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Y



Omg, shut up and go away.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Trigger said:


> Thanks for the tips! I take it hand gestures and body language are /very/ important when suiting?
> 
> Now, I am very scared of children.
> 
> >.<



Yes to let people know that "This is my danger zone", or "Get away from me", and "even if you were a puppy, I would not let you lick me"

The gestures are used so you do not "Ruin the magic" (even though I support scaring kids with a disembodied head or someone in a toony suit speaking like "Hi little boy").


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Y





Uro said:


> Omg, shut up and go away.



What Uro said.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Uro said:


> Omg, shut up and go away.



Troll.


----------



## Uro (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Troll.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAAAA

*pant pant pant*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*wipes away tear* Oh man....the irony.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Uro said:


> Omg, shut up and go away.


 Once again i must waltz up and point out the uniformity in your posts,
they seem, how do i put it.... Negative?
Perhaps someone needs a great big hug... i'm sure there are plenty here willing to oblige to such an offer.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Brinster said:


> Once again i must waltz up and point out the uniformity in your posts,
> they seem, how do i put it.... Negative?
> Perhaps someone needs a great big hug... i'm sure there are plenty here willing to oblige to such an offer.



Oh boy, not you again.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh my it seems it may be *shifty eyes*
On to the guide- I recommend company of some sort to act a support and 
facilitating the needs you will have as someone in a fursuit,
Solo however is possible, especially if someone is into midnight shopping (I believe someone has posted 
something about midnight shopping in a fursuit)
All the best i say and have a good one,


----------



## Uro (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Brinster said:


> Once again i must waltz up and point out the uniformity in your posts,
> they seem, how do i put it.... Negative?
> Perhaps someone needs a great big hug... i'm sure there are plenty here willing to oblige to such an offer.



When you're referring to yourself the letter "I" is supposed to be capitalized. 

And my posts aren't negative, if they were I'd be posting things like "I'm so depressed and I have no friends" like most other furries. But as I don't have a problem with those things I don't. I just enjoy bashing the retards in this forum as do all the other sensible people.

I also wouldn't let anyone here touch, let alone hug me. I have standards.







BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT, spotters, hydration, and cleanliness are all good ideas.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Uro said:


> When you're referring to yourself the letter "I" is supposed to be capitalized.
> 
> And my posts aren't negative, if they were I'd be posting things like "I'm so depressed and I have no friends" like most other furries. But as I don't have a problem with those things I don't. I just enjoy bashing the retards in this forum as do all the other sensible people.
> 
> ...


 You, sir, are a grammar Natzi.


D:<


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Y


 You should probably spell full words out when in front of a keyboard.       = . = ;


----------



## Glitch (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Trigger said:


> You, sir, are a grammar Natzi.
> 
> 
> D:<



Include me in that arena as well.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Glitch said:


> Include me in that arena as well.


 *Raises right paw*
For or against?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Trigger said:


> You should probably spell full words out when in front of a keyboard.       = . = ;



Yea your right but I like abbreviate things.*sits,tail waging*


----------



## Uro (Sep 10, 2009)

Trigger said:


> You, sir, are a grammar Natzi.
> 
> 
> D:<



Well the forum does include a spell check...



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea your right but I like abbreviate things.*sits,tail waging*



And it makes you look like an incoherent tard.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Uro said:


> I just enjoy bashing the retards in this forum as do all the other sensible people.



I retract my previous statement of you being negative,
I have a much better word for you now,
"Berk"
Or "retard basher"
Whatever takes your fancy really.


----------



## InuAkiko (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh my god, who cares *headdesk* It's never going to change anything.

Anyway, most everything has been said. Just make sure to take breaks, and try not to let your spotter wander off on you.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Brinster said:


> I retract my previous statement of you being negative,
> I have a much better word for you now,
> "Berk"
> Or "retard basher"
> Whatever takes your fancy really.



You should stop having ideas...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Suit guide notes?*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I support scaring kids with a disembodied head or someone in a toony suit speaking like "Hi little boy".


 

Seconded. Just don't do it with cops around, however.


----------

